# Which AC fence charger? 2nd cut hay vs. 1st?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have two questions to ask.

First off I bought a net fence from premier one.
It is a semi-permanent fence that is made to be left in place for weeks or months but can be moved.
It is said to hold up better in the winter also.

So rather than spending $700+ on getting a 330ft pasture area for the winter I am thinking of just getting another net fence (150ft) and using those in the winter pasture area vs the permanent field fencing. The field fencing is a lot of time to set up and my dad doesn't want me using t-posts for it. He said if I am to do that he wants wood posts cemented in...so the price goes up and so does time.
So instead of $700 +or- I am thinking of getting another roll of the perma-net ($200x2=$400) and buying a good strong AC charger to go with it.
That would save me 100-$250 using the net fence.
Considering time installing the field fencing it would also be $100-$200 worth of my time if I valued my time at $10 an hr. I have to take my time into consideration as well.

The winter area at the back of the barn could have an AC charger easily hooked up.
Eventually I am thinking of fencing the whole 2 acres in Perma-net rather than field fencing and having a strong charger on it. One that can shock through moderate weeds. Goal for next year is at least 4 150ft nets linked together. Hopefully have at least a 1 acre pasture. I would spray the fence line routinely like premier 1 recommends to control weeds on the fence.

So if you could help me find a good charger I would appreciate it.
Also something somewhat inexpensive.

1- Fishock 20 miles heavy duty charger-15,000 volts output but no joule rating
http://www.fishock.com/store/electric-f ... r/ss-4000x
2- Zareba Red Snap'r 88C Short shock fence control 20 miles
3- Zareba 50 miles 2 joule AC charger
http://www.zarebasystems.com/store/elec ... ers/a50lil
4-Parmak mark8 30 mile range
http://www.amazon.com/Parmak-Impedance- ... ce+charger
5- Parmak Super Energizer 4 Low Impedance 110/120 Volt 50 Mile Range Electric Fence Controller SE4
http://www.amazon.com/Parmak-Energizer- ... ce+charger

Any other one you would recommend?
Not sure what mile or joule rating I should get if I plan to eventually have 5-10 nets up.
Looking to spend less than $150 if possible.
I think I like #5 best. What do you think?

Also I see people talk about 2nd cut hay...it being better for goats.
I always thought 1st cut was better?
Should I get some 2nd cut to feed around kidding time?
I am already using some of my winter supply so was thinking to either get 50 bales of quality horse hay 1st cut to use pre and post kidding...but now wondering if I should get some 2nd cut?
Or maybe get some of both :scratch: 
I had 220 bales give or take but have used 3-4 bales already.
I have 7 goats, although 2 are kids. Hoping to sell a yearling and get a senior doe, so I would still have 7 to feed. I think 250-260 bales would be enough to last till May/June?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the #4 parmak 30 mile charger and LOVE it. We only have about 6000ft charged and it's done an awesome job of keeping the cows, goats, pigs, turkeys, chickens and ducks inside the fence. Also great at keeping the neighbors horses off of our fence. My husband and I can atest to the strength of the jolt. #$%^$#&%$#!!

1st or 2nd? I think it really depends on what kind of hay you're feeding and what % protein you're looking for. 2nd cutting is always nicer to look at and is usually higher in protein...At least ours is. I feed both. The goats really enjoy the seeds on the 1st cutting.


----------



## LamanchaLove (Mar 25, 2012)

My vote is for #3 based on we have only ever used Zareba fencers. We use a 100 mile fencer but we have a lot more animals than just goats :roll: My only advice is to have a backup fencer. We've been in situations (i.e. lightning storms, junk fencing units, ect) where we didn't have a backup and it's extremely nerve racking to try to borrow one or have to go buy one last minute.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

2nd cut hay is better, imo. It's usually finer stemmed, I think they waste less. Usually, more protein. DH did his thesis on "Grass Tetany" for his MA in Nutrition Research, so he advises using 2nd cut. But, I have fed 1st cut in a pinch without problems. They just waste more of it.

I got the most beautiful alfalfa a fellow had shipped in from Kansas (do we have any Kansans here) last year. I hope I can get more of that this year.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I also have electric netting from premier1 (I use the E'stop) and use it with both a/c and solar chargers and have found that for the money the Parmak are a much better quality fencer. I have had several Zareba and parmak and gallagher fencers and of all of them the parmak is the only one I have not had issues with. Which ever charger you choose make sure it is not a "weed burner" as it will melt the fencing.

Also FWIW not sure how long you have had your fencing but I have found that if you are leaving it in place for long periods of time it is best to get some fiberglass step in posts or some form of support fot the corners, I use twine and a spike in the ground to "tie" out the corners.

As for the hay, just because it's 2nd cutting does not mean it's better! There are many variables that go into proper cutting and curing of hay. The only way to know for sure how "good" the hay is is to have it tested, many reputable hay dealers and farmers will have this done and be happy to share the info with you. Here are a couple of links with great info about hay (I realize the one is geared toward horses but is good general info about hay!). Hope this helps.

http://onslow.ces.ncsu.edu/files/library/67/ Selecting and Testing Forages On-Line.pdf

http://www.sweetlix.com/media/documents/articles/Goat_WhatKindHayBestGoats.pdf


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I forgot....New York won't have much 2nd cut this year and if so it will be expensive. Some just finished first cut a couple weeks ago. Too dry for the most part. They hay I got was baled late but they love it. Lots and lots of weeds. It is just a field that has been hayed for 10+ years and before it was just brush hogged. Never rained on and wasnt baled too wet or too dry.They seem to like the weeds. I read that weed hay can be more nutritious but could also be less protein(my guess). Around here with all the intense heat I think the alfalfa hay could have burned quicker than the grass/weed hay (weeds have deeper roots). 

We ALWAYS tie out the corners on our poultry net and the perma-net.
These fences have posts every 12.5 ft so it needs to be tied out at the corners so it doesn't sag.
I use T-posts and twine, as that is what we have available.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I love my Parmak Mark 7, had the Parmak Mark 6 before that (until a lightning strike, need to send it to Parmak, see if it is worth fixing). Other than the lightning strike, the only other issue I have had with the charger is my own doing, I have it hung outdoors in a sort of box, front and bottom open, even though it is supposed to be indoors (I guess a shed?). It got some water in it, and I had to let it dry out before I could use it again. Only happened once in 8 years.


----------

